# Grand Vitara vs. Rav4 vs. Terios off-road experiences?



## greenLED (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm sure there's some offroaders out there. What's your take on these? 

Actually, I won't be doing any *serious* off-roading (the kind you climb up boulders and stuff), but my job takes me on rural, bumpy, gravelly, plenty muddy roads and I'm wondering which 4x4 would be better. We're talking early to mid 2000's here.

:thanks:


----------



## vtunderground (Sep 2, 2009)

Of these options, the Grand Vitara (pre-2006 redesign) would be the best for off-road driving. It's a real 4wd, with a solid rear axle and manual transfer case shifter.

My wife had a 2000 Chevy Tracker (identical to the Grand Vitara) and I found it to be a reliable, well-designed vehicle. It was also very easy to work on.

Here you go! Grand Vitara lift kits: http://www.rocky-road.com/kicksus.html


----------



## jzmtl (Sep 2, 2009)

Vitara would be more capable, but from your description either one would be fine (never seen a Terios). Although the newer rav4 is so bloated it's more like a minivan in suv clothing.

The more important thing is get decent tires, don't take your all season into mud. Only one I have experience with is Cooper STT, it's very good but probably too aggressive for your need. A set of BFG 9000, er, BFG all terrain might be a good choice.


----------



## vtunderground (Sep 3, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> The more important thing is get decent tires...



Absolutely.


----------



## C4LED (Sep 3, 2009)

The RAV4 is more of an all weather car/wagon type than an serious off road vehicle. It will handle light off road tasks fine (4 wh drive up to 25 mph - then it switches back to all wheel drive mode--there's a button for 4 wh drive).

Also, the 2006 and later models are bigger and much more high tech than the earlier ones--stability control, tons of air bags, etc... It's very easy to drive and has lots of cargo space.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 3, 2009)

The 2006 model RAV4 introduced the V6, which rockets the little SUV to sixty in just over six seconds (about on par with a V6 Mustang or Camaro)


----------



## InTheDark (Sep 3, 2009)

On paper, I would say the Grand Vitara has the edge over the Rav4 for off-roading, if you were comparing stock to stock. However, for your purposes, I think either of these vehicles are going to perform similarly on dirt roads (never heard of the Terios, so I can't comment). 

The limiting factor in most of these crossover suv's isn't the 4 wheel drive system or low range, it's going to be ground clearance and approach/departure angles. Good tires are also critical, since they are the only thing actually touching the ground. 

I would look more for reliability and ease of upgrading. If you plan on doing modifications also look at aftermarket support for each one. A small lift and bigger/better tires can do wonders off-road, but a lot of the small SUV's don't have the room to fit larger tires or their design makes it more complicated or near impossible to add a lift kit.


----------



## greenLED (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the input, guys!

The Terios is a Daihatsu. Seems like it's big on the Asian, European and Latin American markets. The Gen1 was kinda narrow, but the redesigned one is drop-dead gorgeous, IMO.

I was looking up specs and it seems like the Gen 1 Rav4 (late 90's) was a bit higher than the two later generations. In fact, Gen 3 barely has more clearance than a regular full-size sedan.

I like the fact that the Grand Vitara has "real" 4x4 vs. the Rav4. However, I drove a V6 GV the other day, and I can't say I was impressed by the way it went up a hill (my sedan has more "ooomph" going up that same hill). 

Something else to consider is fuel efficiency. Looks like the Rav4 tops the GV.

 decisions, decisions...


----------



## Coop (Sep 4, 2009)

I testdrove the GV and Rav4 a while back. GV definately felt better to me off the road. No heavy offroading, just bumpy, muddy roads. 

Daihatsu is pretty interesting too. They're reliable and do very well when it comes to MPG. I used to drive a Daihatsu Cuore for about 7 years, in that time all it needed was a bi-annual tune up, 1 set of new front tires and a new exhaust (after the old one was killed by a beautiful speedbump crossing action performed by my dear wife)...

Of the 3 you mention, I'd go with the GV, but I'd look into some other cars in the same segment too... (Land Rover Freelander, Subaru Forrester, Nissan X-Trail etc)


----------



## jzmtl (Sep 5, 2009)

greenLED said:


> However, I drove a V6 GV the other day, and I can't say I was impressed by the way it went up a hill (my sedan has more "ooomph" going up that same hill).



Just the way it is I'm afraid, I have to drop down to 3rd gear on long hills, whereas my parents' civic with less than half the engine size goes up without a hitch.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 6, 2009)

greenLED said:


> We're talking early to mid 2000's here.


 
In that case, I'd skip the RAV4. (Unless you are very short and very skinny). Seriously, it's like driving a clown car. The Ford Escape patrol vehicle at work is a lemon. Constantly breaking down. Side benefit is that I get to drive a huge variety of different rental cars. Huge variety. Still, sometimes it breaks down before my supervisor can get a rental. During those times, we use a substitute patrol vehicle. A RAV4. It's like being crammed into a sardine can. The driving experience is miserable. Apparently Toyota realized it too, and now the current model RAV4 is a mid-size SUV.


----------



## fasuto (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a Grand Vitara, so my vote goes for it.

Another thing you may consider is that the GV have more upgrade options.

My car:


----------



## greenLED (Sep 8, 2009)

Qué buenas fotos, fasuto! Qué año es tu GV, 2007 o por ahí, no?

A pre-2004 Vitara is looking nicer and nicer. A little better gas mileage is my thinking.


----------

